# Yippee and a big thanks!!!!



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would just like to say thanks to everyone who advised me on my last job offer, the contract was worrying me and as you all advised..... I didn't sign it! Instead I sent my CV off to a couple of other places and within a day I had three interviews, two on the same day and one yesterday!

Out of three interviews I had the offer of five different positions(all more money too)!!! I have accepted one and so far the contract, etc seems to be great! So thank you to you all for listening and letting me see that you don't have to jump right in and accept the first thing that comes along!!! I appreciate the guidance and feel much more relaxed with it all now.

many thanks

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



p.s. sorry to the mods if I wasn't supposed to start a new thread but as you can see I am soooo excited that it all seems to be finally coming together!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Olliesmum, and no worries about the new thread, actually is very nice to read how the forum was such a big help for you, because that's what's all about  Congratulations on the job offer! Well done!!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Olliesmum, and no worries about the new thread, actually is very nice to read how the forum was such a big help for you, because that's what's all about  Congratulations on the job offer! Well done!!


Yips it was a fantastic help, many thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations Ollie's Mum!  

Ps: Hope Ollie's better now!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Congratulations Ollie's Mum!
> 
> Ps: Hope Ollie's better now!


Thanks!!!!

He still isn't home but I get to see him tonight! 

hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats & well done on the job offer. 

Always nice to read good news.
-


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

well done- glad you had the pick of the bunch and have finally been able to make the right choice!! Role on September!!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

A good news story! Great, well done.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Congrats & well done on the job offer.
> 
> Always nice to read good news.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> well done- glad you had the pick of the bunch and have finally been able to make the right choice!! Role on September!!


Thanks!!!
No..... roll on January and you will be doing the same!!!!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Seabee said:


> A good news story! Great, well done.


Thanks!!!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Thanks!!!
> No..... roll on January and you will be doing the same!!!!


EEKK!!!! Yes i will- hopefully I will have as much luck as you have had!!! - or the will power to hold out for something worth while at least!! :clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Scary isn't it - we actually do talk sense too!

Knew you could do it!

Congrats!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well done! No need to be nervous in the end!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations!! It is always nice to see things work out well. And it isnt often we get to hear how something went after the advice was sought after...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Great news, you will have to make the most of your time off now.

Congrtulations:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to hear something came of all the ramblings here 

Congrats on the job and hope you like it bunches and bunches!


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Glad to hear something came of all the ramblings here
> 
> Congrats on the job and hope you like it bunches and bunches!


Thanks to you all and enjoy your weekend!


----------

